# when will puppies stop biting our feet?



## Scission (Feb 2, 2009)

Max likes to bite our naked feet... or feet with socks... or with shoes.... we've tried saying no, throw him a toy, push him back, open his mouth and scratch his tongue when he does that (i know it's stupid i'm just saying i've tried every suggestions lol) and none of them worked... if anything they all seemed to provoke his will to play(i.e. bite) even more... so... is there a time frame when approx. that they will stop doing this? or start doing less of it?


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. It's been cold here and she loves the wool socks. She also likes the pant legs. I have dedicated a pair of pants to when I am home with her.

I have been using nein, and it's getting better. Sometimes I snap my fingers to let her know I mean business.

Slow but surely...but there are soooo many neins that she hears.

Good luck!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

THEY NEVER STOP! Ha ha ha, just kidding, they do stop eventually. At least my first one has grown out of it, at about 9 months I think he calmed a bit with his mouthing, he is three years now, and my second one, she is 7 months and she has eased up considerably on chasing my feet and tugging at my jeans/pants. I just kept on doing the redirect method, I know it seems like it doesn't work, but I think it does eventually get through to them that the toy is what they can chew on and not us. Just hang in there!


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Ruby was a little alligator on the ankles too. They teeth pretty seriously. I would give her a couple ice cubes to nibble every once in awhile. Not too many though! 

They do stop later on, I think Ruby was about 5 months? I could be off. It helped that I would redirect her as well. She'd grab on and I'd tell her NO. Then I'd stick a toy right in front of her face- which of course she'd grab. Repetition and patience. 

Good luck!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I toss Koch in her "time out" zone (the kitchen) when she touches the feet at all. Has worked well for us. When she REALLY gets nippy, we have found out it is cause she has to go bad.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

They are just herding you! Sydney did that too when I got her around 2 months or so, but she stopped quickly after, within a week or two I believe...


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Puppies start biting less when they start getting their adult teeth - at age 4-5 months. Don't worry, your alligator will turn into a puppy eventually


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I found that just by wearing shoes in the house that our pup started to leave me alone. If he does bite I at least also have foot protection on Once he gets a bit older Ill go back to socks or bare feet but for me it was just easier to have sneakers on in the house.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

You know, I'm wondering what my legs will look like come summer if Jake isn't "ALL" better about herding me by then.

I used to look like an abused wife--thank goodness for long sleeves and Jake learning to stop!


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

ya, i noticed a big difference with kyah when her adult teeth started coming in. it was around 4 months or so.


----------

